# What is a fair price for Termite retreat and warranty?



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 23, 2015)

So, after 7 years my termite warranty is expiring?  Any idea what is will cost to renew my Retreat & Repair Warranty.  I understand I can do 5 years, 8 years, or for a Lifetime (as long as I own the property).  I am hearing anywhere from 500.00 to over 1500.00 then my annual re-inspect.  That seems like a big difference.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2015)

Do it yourself. Go to http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/and buy Termidor SC. Its the same stuff all the pest control companies use. Follow the directions and you will never have termites. It also kills roaches, spiders, ants...etc. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc-p-184.html


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 23, 2015)

There are several factors in the price. Some companies put active bait in every station and come out once a year, some put inactive bait and monitor every quarter, then put active bait in the station showing termites. 

Basically all you are paying for is the insurance in case you get a infestation that destroys the home. 


I have the bond here in Woodstock, but do my own with products from the website posted above at the lake.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just re-upped for 5 yrs. with initial yr. $310 and $250 yr for remainder.  Pestban


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 23, 2015)

If possible i would only go with Termidor. Termites are blind and can't smell...how good is a silly bait tube with some wood in it??

Bonds are by the footprint / sf of your house, so shop around. You should pay around $150-180 per year to renew.

$700-$1200 are numbers i commonly see for the initial treatment. 
Skyline , NW or Arrow are three companies that agents like me trust.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Also should have mentioned make sure the bond anyone gets is a repair and retreat, not just a retreat.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Feb 24, 2015)

I would strongly suggest not using Arrow.  When I used them,  their service was absolutely horrible.  The inspector would never show up on time, and I had scheduled time off of work to meet him.  I got very torqued the 3rd time they pulled that junk, and told them what to go do to themselves.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 25, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> I would strongly suggest not using Arrow.  When I used them,  their service was absolutely horrible.  The inspector would never show up on time, and I had scheduled time off of work to meet him.  I got very torqued the 3rd time they pulled that junk, and told them what to go do to themselves.



I hear ya', I am nervous about recommending even solid contractors because i have had a few make me the listing or selling agent look bad (over the last 20 years) by suddenly doing bad work, breaking something, arriving late, tracking in mud, ect..
Kinda like agents, with big co's like Arrow they have some ok tech's and then some really great technicians.


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 26, 2015)

I treat my home every 5 years with Termidor. I have the company come out and do it(usually Arrow), and then don't pay for a warranty...It almost seems like throwing money out the window for the warranty. I can climb in my attic and look myself for termites. Not rocket science.  Plus if they treat the house correctly with Termidor you should not have any termite problems. When they do an inspection before treating with Termidor it is a joke. The really don't do much inspecting, and say you are good, no termites.  Of course, if I get termites I will be wishing for that warranty...


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 26, 2015)

$150 for an inspection, and $3.50 to $4.50 a linear foot for a perimeter bait placement. Termidor is the product we use. Warranty is dependant on many factors: height of house from ground level, moisture levels among other things. This is in S. Ga. a small family owned company.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 26, 2015)

My yard was infested with ants many years ago. I mean totally infested. Had a guy spray it twice with termidor. No more ants.


----------



## badger (Mar 2, 2015)

Used Arrow the last time for my house. Fortunately I was home and was able to stop the technician from "treating" my tornado room in the basement under my front porch. I heard a hammer drill at the front of the house and went to check. He had drilled 3 holes through the porch and was about to flood my basement with chemicals. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## GA native (Mar 4, 2015)

From what I am told, Termidor is good for ten years. The last time I priced it, Terminex wanted @ $700 to treat with Termidor.

Don't bother with the Sentricon traps. 
I can't say anything nice about Arrow.

Allgood has been my exterminator for a few years now. They show up on time, and have a good attitude. Give them a try.


----------



## LRCombs (Jun 30, 2015)

We have termite inspection and extermination in our home every 3 months, as we have most of wooden furnitures. We get the extermination work done from Exterminator Queens. They always do a great job.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 5, 2015)

Where can you buy Termidor?


----------



## breathe in (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc-p-184.html


----------

